# [Thunderbird] Problema correo saliente (Solucionado)

## tahawk

Hola,

Normalmente utilizo Thunderbird para leer mis correos. Lo tengo configurado con una cuenta de hotmail y 2 de gmail. El problema que tengo es que cuando envío un correo siempre me lo manda desde la misma dirección de gmail, aunque le diga que quiero mandarlo desde la de hotmail.Last edited by tahawk on Sun Jan 24, 2010 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No recuerdo de memoria, pero para thunderbird en la sección configuración de las cuentas se puede elegir que para la cuenta X el servidor de correo saliente sea X y para la cuenta Y el servidor saliente sea Y. Te está faltando configurar eso.

Salud!

----------

## quilosaq

En el menú Editar/Propiedades tienes una ventana para configurar las cuentas de correo.

En Servidor de salida (SMTP) tienes que registrar los datos de los dos servidores de correo saliente (Hotmail y Gmail)

Luego, para cada cuenta de correo seleccionas como servidor saliente (SMTP) el correspondiente a la direción de correo de la cuenta.

No se si te he entendido bien y si me he explicado.

----------

## tahawk

Solucionado. Ese era el problema. Gracias!!

----------

